# auswahlisten dynamisch aktivieren/ausgrauen



## mike22 (15. Jan 2006)

Hallo an alle,

Bin (noch) ein Java Noob, der gerade zu diesem forum gefunden hat, um seine (ja man muss sagen "dämliche") Frage zu stellen, auf die er nirgends eine Lösung gefunden hat.

Und zwar habe ich ein Formular zum editieren eines Eintrags gemacht.

Nun gibt es drei punkte, die man editieren kann.  Ich möchte dies komfortabel mit 3 checkboxen machen. Also das soll so aussehen:

1.

[Checkbox] - Klicke hier, um diesen Punkt zu bearbeiten.

[Auswahlliste(ausgegraut)]

2.

[Checkbox] - Klicke hier, um diesen Punkt zu bearbeiten.

[Auswahlliste(ausgegraut)]

3.

[Checkbox] - Klicke hier, um diesen Punkt zu bearbeiten.

[Auswahlliste(ausgegraut)]


So, wenn man jetzt ein häkchen in eines dieser checkboxen setzt, ist dieser Punkt editierbar (das ausgegraute ist weg, damit man etwas auswählen kann, soll natürlich mit java umgesetzt werden).


Nur ich rall nicht wie ich das mit java anstellen soll.
Mit normalen radiobuttons gings ja, aber ich weiß nicht, wie das mit Auswahllisten funktionieren soll.

Wäre jeder antwort dankbar !!!!


----------



## André Uhres (15. Jan 2006)

```
...
        jComboBox1.setEnabled(..);
...
    private javax.swing.JComboBox jComboBox1;
...
```


----------



## mike22 (15. Jan 2006)

äähhm.....sry ich verstehe bei dem Fetzen nur Bahnhof...wie gesagt  bin ein voll-noob und ein bisschen orientierung wäre sehr hilfreich^^.

und ööhhhm....es handelt sich um javascript..sry....ich glaub, der code von dir ist nicht javascript oder ?

sry...


----------



## André Uhres (15. Jan 2006)

Java ist nicht JavaScript !
Für Verirrte (JavaScript Fragen)


----------



## mike22 (15. Jan 2006)

habs übersehen...mein fehler...

kann mir trotzdem wer dabei helfen, beherrscht hier jemand javascript ??


----------



## André Uhres (15. Jan 2006)

```
<html>
  <body>
    <script language="JavaScript">
      <!--
      function disable(disableIt)
      {
      	document.frm.sel.disabled = disableIt;
      }
      //-->
    </script>
  
    <form name="frm">
      <select name="sel" >
        <option value="1">one</option>
        <option value="2">two</option>
      </select>
      

      <input type="checkbox" onclick="disable(this.checked)"> Disable
    </form>
  
  </body>
</html>
```

http://www.mredkj.com/tutorials/tutorial001.html

PS: Ich habe von JavaScript keine Ahnung! Die Lösung ist: Google richtig gebrauchen können !


----------



## mike22 (16. Jan 2006)

Also ich habe auf mehreren Seiten nachgeschaut (und auch mehreren Suchmaschinen, daruntr auch Google), aber nichts dazu gefunden.

Du scheinst da einen goldtreffer gelandet zu haben !!!  :shock: 

VIELEN DANK FÜR DEN TIPP !!!!!!


----------

